# Getting to the Heart of Parenting (DVD) Paul Tripp 75% Off $14.99



## Brother John (Jan 13, 2011)

Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - Getting to the Heart of Parenting (DVD) Tripp, Paul David TRIPPGTHPDVD

Passing this on to anyone interested. Westminster Bookstore has Paul Tripp's "Getting to the Heart of Parenting" (DVD) discounted 75% selling at $14.99


----------



## Jack K (Jan 13, 2011)

I saw that the other day and have already ordered another copy for my church. Those seminars have good stuff in them, and it's a great deal at that price.


----------



## Tripel (Jan 13, 2011)

I *highly* recommend this series to any parent. I wish I could have purchased it for $15. I paid full price!


----------

